# Hypothyroidism and TTC - any advice/stories. Also waiting to call for IVF!



## Zell (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi all. Been TTC for 3 years now, and had investigations in the past year. At first my blood results were lost, but after a second attempt and a follow-up it turned out that i have hypothyroidism, specifically Hashimotos. I started on 50mg 6 weeks ago. My last period was 4 days early and lasted 8 days. Now i am on day 31 of my current cycle according to my tracker, when my normal cycle is 27 days. To complicate this a little further, my DH and i have been accepted for IVF, and i need to wait for my period to call and start the 1st cycle. So the tension right now is killing me! I could really just do with hwaring how other ppl got on and something to distract me


----------

